# libre office versus open office



## Easy Rhino (Jan 13, 2011)

i recently made the switch from open office to libre office. i can say libre is faster and supports a lot more microsoft standards. a big improvement if you ask me.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 13, 2011)

[/trollin']


Haven't heard of it before.  May have to check it out.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 13, 2011)

Is it in spanish?


----------



## olithereal (Jan 13, 2011)

Never heard of it either. I'll try it out, see how it is.
I'm fairly content with Open Office though...we'll see.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 13, 2011)

just downloaded it, i'll give it a shot.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 13, 2011)

From FAQs page:

"Q: Why are you calling yourselves "The Document Foundation"?"

"A: For ten years we have used the same name - "OpenOffice.org" - for both the Community and the software. We've decided it removes ambiguity to have a different name for the two, so the Community is now "The Document Foundation", and the software "LibreOffice". Note: there are other examples of this usage in the free software community - e.g. the Mozilla Foundation with the Firefox browser."

The Document Foundation LibreOffice Productivity Suite

International language version

The Document Foundation Mirrors
The Document Foundation Wiki in English
The Document Foundation Wiki in Spanish


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Frick (Jan 13, 2011)

I read an article about it recently, and it seems it's not a whole lot different from OpenOffice yet. I don't know though, I am yet to test it. I've got Office 2007 Ultimate though and I rather use that.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 13, 2011)

Skeptical 'bout what?

The boys over at oracle and the kids over at OpenOffice had a spat a few months back.  People took sides and this was the result.  I believe it was how it happened.

OpenOffice files Oracle divorce papers

New Name... same great taste!


----------



## Frick (Jan 13, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Skeptical 'bout what?
> 
> The boys over at oracle and the kids over at OpenOffice had a spat a few months back.  People took sides and this was the result.  I believe it was how it happened.
> 
> ...



That was what the article I read (in a swedish *printed *computer magazine ) said. The people who founded Libreoffice didn't like that Openoffice in the end was controlled by commercial interests.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 13, 2011)

Is libre more stable? Is it stable at all? I guess I just dont understand why I should ditch open office for an RC with the same exact features.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 13, 2011)

it seems to me to be much more stable and it actually has real support for docx and better support for power point presentations.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 14, 2011)

OpenOffice 3 supports docx too, actually, EasyRhino.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> OpenOffice 3 supports docx too, actually, EasyRhino.



is ubuntu 10.10 packaged with an older version then? because i have always had problems opening docx files properly. 

you guys should try it out and see how much cleaner,snappier it is. make sure you purge all of your openoffice files first though.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 14, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> is ubuntu 10.10 packaged with an older version then? because i have always had problems opening docx files properly.
> 
> you guys should try it out and see how much cleaner,snappier it is. make sure you purge all of your openoffice files first though.



When I messed around with 10.10 over Christmas I don't think I had a problem with opening docx. Though I rarely look at the file type unless a problem arises.


----------



## temp02 (Jan 14, 2011)

LibreOffice is the "new" OpenOffice, when Sun Oracle bought OpenOffice (a couple of months back IIRC), a complete copy of all the OpenOffice code was maintained open-source, and thats what LibreOffice is, since the original developers of OpenOffice didn't knew what Sun was/is going to make with OpenOffice from then on.

*EDIT:* you can read more about it here.


----------

